# Creative uses for tritium vials



## Lumenz (Jun 16, 2009)

Obviously, being CPF members, we use tritium vials to locate our flashlights. I also have a tritium vial on my keychain in case I drop it at night. However, the most creative use I have found for tritium vials is placing a couple on the bottom of the toilet seat. Now when my girlfriend walks into the bathroom at night, she knows whether the toilet is up or down. Now I can leave the toilet seat up and no argument ensues.

What creative uses have you found for your tritium vials?


----------

